
The Canadian 'N' Word or How to Offend a White Canadian - rmason
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/global-opinions/wp/2018/05/22/how-to-offend-a-white-canadian/
======
rmason
One of the reasons I posted this was that I previously thought this was rather
well known.

I recently was in a discussion on FB with a well-known VC who used that word
and was apparently totally unaware of its significance.

~~~
uberman
There _are_ truly offensive terms for people from Quebec and Atlantic Canada,
particularly French speakers. Terms that are said and used with malintent.

This particular "Canadian N Word" is not one of them.

As a direct parallel, does anyone from the American North East in what is
traditionally thought of as "New England" find the term "Yankee" offensive?
That is essentially the same situation.

As a Canadian (who is now a Yankee) with descendants from Quebec and Labrador
(an historic "Canadian N Word"), I am stunned that people would take any
offense at all with either of these terms.

I'm not sure if this is an example of "any term being offensive" if used with
malice or that some people will be offended by any "label" used by an outsider
even if there is no ill will attached.

Seems to me that it is the latter and I find that slightly depressing.

